# Courier to luxumberg



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a Gtr r35 brake kit to send to luxemberg for a fellow member here.

47kg discs
13kg callipers

Smallish boxes

Any good links guys or contacts to help me out?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sent a few of these abroad via speed shift 
01792 464806


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I have used Parcel2go in the past worked out around £70


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

parcellink.co.uk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys


----------

